# Baby Moon (Hub Caps)



## panderetita1986

Dear People,

I need to translate the word "baby moon". It is a kind of stainless steel hub cap for the axle of a vehicle.

Here you have some photos and context:
http://www.realwheels.com/babymoons.html

Thank you for your assistance!


----------



## (sic)

It's like a wheel rim or something like that? In spanish is called "llanta"


----------



## panderetita1986

We would say "cubretuercas" or "cubre-eje", but as you see there are different sorts of axle covers and I do not know how to translate exactly the "baby moon" type.


----------



## chics

"embellecedor" ?


----------



## panderetita1986

Mmmm never heard something similar...


----------



## JoseMart

Let me try,

What about "tapacubos"?


----------



## luis masci

Panderetita, nosotros le llamamos "tazas" en Argentina. Por supuesto hay que hacer la aclaración de que se está hablando de un vehículo (hay otros tipos de tazas)


----------



## panderetita1986

¿Pero "baby moon" no es un tipo especial de taza / cubretuerca / cubreeje / tapacubos? Pueden apreciar en el link de mi primer mensaje que hay diferentes tipos.


----------



## Soy Yo

Aquí puedes apreciar un Volkswagen con tapacubos baby moon.  No sé si hay un término especial en castellano

http://www.pieldetoro.net/z/pieldetoro/foreros/forerosfotos.asp?offset=520


----------



## panderetita1986

Aparentemente no, creo que lo mejor va a ser dejar la denominación "Baby Moon" en su idioma original, gracias a todos!!!


----------

